# Feta and Watermelon Salad



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Here's another recipe I got from the newspaper.

1/2 lb Greek or Cypriot feta cheese

1/4 ripe watermelon

lemon juice

black pepper

a little light, fruity extra virgin olive oil

Peel and cut the watermelon into large bite size chunks ( if you've got the time and inclination, remove the seeds, or buy a seedless melon)

Drain feta and cut into similarly sized pieces. there should be rather more melon than cheese. toss the feta and melon together gently. 

Strain, then sprinkle with a little lemon juice and season with pepper, divide salad among four plates drizzle a little olive oil over each serving, eat immediatley

serves 4.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

You must have a better newspaper than I do. This salad sounds really interesting! I like feta. I like watermelon. Certainly never thought about combining the two.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Cool J. Sounds very interesting. I think that you would have to stay true to some high quality imported cheese to make this work properly ( no grocery store stuff here please). The pungency of the feta and the cool of the melon is an interesting thought. I wonder what our Papa thinks of this combination?? Can we convice someone to try this out on the weekend?

[ August 03, 2001: Message edited by: Linda Smith ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You are right Linda. I also think *papa* should volunteer, afterall, he's the Greek guy with the good olive oil!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I've had Feta with watermelon. It is wonderful. The tangy feta with the sweetness of watermelon is a great contrast. I think there was a post on this topic a month or so ago.....


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

I love this idea..at work I got a piece of watermelon and a piece of fetta and put them both into my mouth and it works!!!


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

I love this idea..at work I got a piece of watermelon and a piece of fetta and put them both into my mouth and it works!!!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

I tried CoolJ's recipe yesterday. It was absolutely wonderful!

The pungency of the feta and the sweetness of the melon married under a light fruity olive oil, was absolutely great!

I used Greek DODONI Feta cheese, which I consider to be the best of feta cheeses that one can find in the US.

Thank you CoolJ for that great recipe!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

You are welcome Papa.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've had it and love it....Mollie Katzen wrote a similar recipe in her last book.


----------

